# Marriott's Desert Springs Villas



## enma (Jan 17, 2012)

What is the difference between Marriott's Desert Springs Villas I and II? Has anyone visited the area in August? Just way too hot to go there then?


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 17, 2012)

The primary difference is the size of the units and the set up in the smaller bedroom.  

Villas 1 are larger and the second bedroom has two double sized beds.  It is the older section of the resort, but all of the units have been updated inside.  They have also painted the outside of about half of them. Villas I also provides free access to the hotel facilities as of Jan. 1, whereas Villas II does not.

Villas II is a little smaller and the second bedroom has one bed and a hide-a-bed couch. They are in the process of updating those units, but I am not sure how far along they are.

Either way, you have access to all of the pools on the resort grounds.

August would be very hot.  It is a dry heat as they say, but only you know if you could be comfortable outside that time of year.  The pool would definitely feel great.  Good luck with your decision.


----------



## wvacations (Jan 17, 2012)

mjm1 said:


> Villas I also provides free access to the hotel facilities as of Jan. 1, whereas Villas II does not.



Under the new and expensive agreement, DSV I only has access to the JW facilities on Monday thru Friday. A fee is charged for Saturday and Sunday access.


----------



## nokaoi9 (Jan 17, 2012)

I was at DSV II over Labor Day in 2011 and there were a couple issues.  First, there were a lot of bugs.  A few inside the unit, but tons outside around the doorway.  In Marriott's defense, they moved us right away when we called to complain.  Second issue is the heat.  We went to the grocery store and I forgot my phone in the car for under an hour.  When I returned, my iPhone had an error message I had never seen; the phone was too hot and needed time to cool down.  Pools are great and feel amazing in the heat.  I'd request a view of the golf course if possible.

Cheers,
James


----------



## mjm1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that information.  I hadn't looked into that closely since we weren't eligible to use it in late December without paying for the entire time.  Good to know for future reference.



wvacations said:


> Under the new and expensive agreement, DSV I only has access to the JW facilities on Monday thru Friday. A fee is charged for Saturday and Sunday access.


----------



## applegirl (Jan 21, 2012)

If you have young children in your group, the layout of the two different units is something to think about.  We have stayed in the DSV II units many times with the kids, since they were babies!  The guest bedroom (where they sleep) is directly connected to the master suite with two adjoining doors.  In DSV I, the two rooms are seperated by a foyer, something I wouldn't want to deal with if there are young children in my group.  Even if you are just having friends drop in to use the extra bedroom, consider who it is.  With DSV II, you have a king bed and a sofa bed couch.  In DSV I, you have two queen beds and no couch.  Both units in general are very nice and DSV II is closer to the large pool complex, playground and activity center, so with kids that plays a big influence as well.

Best of luck and hope you enjoy the resort as much as we do!
Janna


----------



## gblotter (May 30, 2012)

applegirl said:


> Both units in general are very nice and DSV II is closer to the large pool complex, playground and activity center, so with kids that plays a big influence as well.


We have kids, so I really appreciate knowing that DSV II is closer to the pool, playground, and activity center.

Based on this info, we have secured an exchange into DSV II (1BR unit) in early October.  Hoping that the temperatures won't be too hot at that time of year.

Given that this is our first stay at DSV II, any room recommendations appreciated.


----------



## Cmore (May 30, 2012)

gblotter said:


> We have kids, so I really appreciate knowing that DSV II is closer to the pool, playground, and activity center.
> 
> Based on this info, we have secured an exchange into DSV II (1BR unit) in early October.  Hoping that the temperatures won't be too hot at that time of year.
> 
> Given that this is our first stay at DSV II, any room recommendations appreciated.



We spend a lot of time in the Palm Springs area, just bought a vacation home there last winter as a result of all of our trips out their via our DSII units.   October and November are generally quite nice, almost as nice as the Spring.  Being early October you may be a little early, so at worst it will be a lotter hotter than you like.   Weather in the Coachella Valley is almost always Sunny, sometimes pretty windy.   

Hopefully you will have a good week, if you are golfers should check to see when the overseeding will be happening as courses close for a few weeks because of that.   DS usually closes one, then the other when the first is re-opened.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 30, 2012)

gblotter said:


> We have kids, so I really appreciate knowing that DSV II is closer to the pool, playground, and activity center.
> 
> Based on this info, we have secured an exchange into DSV II (1BR unit) in early October.  Hoping that the temperatures won't be too hot at that time of year.
> 
> Given that this is our first stay at DSV II, any room recommendations appreciated.



I am an owner at DSV 2 and just completed my 4th or 5th trip there.

Some suggestions on rooms:

DSV2 actually has 2 sections.  The main section and Jasmine court.  Jasmine court is accessed through a separate entrance from the South (on Hovley).  Many of the units have a nice view of the mountains.  Some people like it because it is secluded and quiet.  Others don't like it because it is secluded and separated from the rest of the complex including the activity center.  When you check in be aware that they might assign you to Jasmine court.  If you don't want that, you need to speak up.  Typically Marriott will contact you a few weeks in advance to ask you if you have any preferences.

I would recommend getting a unit that is fairly close to the Palmeras pool.  There are actually 4 pools and 3 hot tubs there IIRC.  There is also a cantina at the Palmeras.   One pool at Palmeras is especially for kids (shallower).  Be aware that there is also a quiet (adult) pool by Cook St. and kids probably can't have a lot of fun there.

I would recommend asking for a bottom floor unit.  That way your children can play closeby while you watch them from your patio.  Also, there aren't a bunch of stairs to climb as the kids go in and out.  Families really seem to prefer the first floor rooms. 

BTW, they rent bicycles at the Shade activity center.  They also have movies (with perhaps popcorn) that is played during the day and some evenings.


----------



## gblotter (May 30, 2012)

BJRSanDiego said:


> I am an owner at DSV 2 and just completed my 4th or 5th trip there.
> 
> Some suggestions on rooms:
> 
> ...


Excellent!

Exactly the kind of recommendations I was seeking.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Beefnot (May 30, 2012)

How big are the DSVII studios? We just purchased an XYZ 2-for-1 studio there for friends who have 2 middle-school aged children.  Is it pretty tight for a family of four?


----------



## cp73 (May 30, 2012)

Beefnot said:


> How big are the DSVII studios? We just purchased an XYZ 2-for-1 studio there for friends who have 2 middle-school aged children.  Is it pretty tight for a family of four?



Size wise probably comparable to an average size hotel room.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 30, 2012)

We were at DSV 2 this past March. I have a photo album of our unit, it's view and the grounds at DSV 2 and the main complex by DSV 1. Here's a link to the album or, you can click the link in my signature to see all our timeshare photo albums. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...as-II/21969326_7JjRmx#!i=1760843294&k=7hRdXm7


----------



## Bob B (May 30, 2012)

If you want a bottom floor unit, ask for 2175-76. If you want the top floor, then 2275-76. These are in building 837 which is directly across from the pool. You also won't have to worry about getting hit by errant golf shots, which was a problem we faced in building 753.


----------



## Beefnot (May 30, 2012)

dougp26364 said:


> We were at DSV 2 this past March. I have a photo album of our unit, it's view and the grounds at DSV 2 and the main complex by DSV 1. Here's a link to the album or, you can click the link in my signature to see all our timeshare photo albums. http://dougp26364.smugmug.com/Trave...as-II/21969326_7JjRmx#!i=1760843294&k=7hRdXm7



Nice.  Studio is a little tight, but nicely acquainted.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 30, 2012)

*Efficiencies are pretty small*



Beefnot said:


> How big are the DSVII studios? We just purchased an XYZ 2-for-1 studio there for friends who have 2 middle-school aged children.  Is it pretty tight for a family of four?



The efficiencies are pretty small.  Like OP said, they are like hotel rooms (but with a balcony w. a table and 2 chairs).  The newly refurbished units have a more functional kitchenette than they previously did.  The original units have really deep bath tubs that can be hard for some people (primarily older folks and those with flexibility issues) to get out of.

I think that in the kitchenette that there were 2 sets of most items (2 cups, tall glasses, short glasses, plates, etc.).  So for a family of 4, there won't be a full set of eating ware for everyone.  There might have been 4 sets of flatware but I'm not sure.  So your friends may want to bring extra plates, etc.  

The efficiencies don't have dishwashers or laundry facilities in the unit.  But they do have free washers and dryers at several of the pools.


----------



## Beefnot (May 30, 2012)

BJRSanDiego said:


> The efficiencies are pretty small.  Like OP said, they are like hotel rooms (but with a balcony w. a table and 2 chairs).  The newly refurbished units have a more functional kitchenette than they previously did.  The original units have really deep bath tubs that can be hard for some people (primarily older folks and those with flexibility issues) to get out of.
> 
> I think that in the kitchenette that there were 2 sets of most items (2 cups, tall glasses, short glasses, plates, etc.).  So for a family of 4, there won't be a full set of eating ware for everyone.  There might have been 4 sets of flatware but I'm not sure.  So your friends may want to bring extra plates, etc.
> 
> The efficiencies don't have dishwashers or laundry facilities in the unit.  But they do have free washers and dryers at several of the pools.



Oh wow, that is a crunch.  Good thing my friends only know hotel traveling...


----------



## gblotter (Jun 1, 2012)

Just learned another interesting thing about DSV and DSV2 ...

Apparently Thursday is also a check-in day at these two locations (in addition to Friday, Saturday, Sunday).  I have not encountered this at any other Marriott timeshare.

For our upcoming visit, Thursday turned out to be the best for us.  Nice bonus.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 1, 2012)

gblotter said:


> Just learned another interesting thing about DSV and DSV2 ...
> 
> Apparently Thursday is also a check-in day at these two locations (in addition to Friday, Saturday, Sunday, Monday).  I have not encountered this at any other Marriott timeshare.
> 
> For our upcoming visit, Thursday turned out to be the best for us.  Nice bonus.



Many of the Florida resorts have Thursday check-ins, Aruba Surf Club added Thursdays sometime in the last few years, maybe a couple others ... there aren't many if you're talking only about Weeks stays.  But now with the DC and Points stays, it's possible for any day to be a check-in day.


----------



## californiagirl (Jun 1, 2012)

DSV also has a Monday check-in.


----------

